# USB-"Netzwerk"

## manuels

Moin,

ich hab gerade mal ein bisschen nachgedacht/rumgespinnt und bin auf folgende Idee gekommen:

Wer hat nicht zig USB-Kabel zuhause rumliegen? Kann man nicht einfach zwei zerschneiden und jeweils ein Ende (die Seite, die in den Rechner kommt) mit dem anderen verbinden und das ganze zur Datenübertragung nutzen?

Vielleicht könnte man sogar eine Netzwerkkarte auf den verbundenen Rechnern simulieren?

...oder gibt es das schon? ...oder klappt das gar nicht [weil?]?

Tschö mit ö

Manuel

----------

## manuels

ich hab da was zu gefunden:

http://www.linux-usb.org/usbnet/

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Yes, you may occasionally see "A-to-A" cables for sale; don't waste your money buying them. Those cables are forbidden in USB, since the electrical connections don't make any sense at all. (If you try to use one, you might even short out your USB electronics and so need to buy a new system.) Basically, they're missing the extra electronics shown above, which is necessary to let a USB "master" (host) talk to another one, by making both talk through a USB "slave" (device). (There is one time you may need such cables: when you're working with a hardware development system where the single USB port can be configured &emdash; for development only! &emdash; in either master or slave roles.)
> 
> 

 

wieso kann sowas das system zerstören? so hoch sind die ströme doch nicht & die chipsätze müssten doch eigenlich fehlertolerant sein, oder?

diese "master" und "slave" rollen sind "überwindbar", wenn man die treiber für die devices modifiziert.

was meint ihr dazu?

Tschö mit ö

Manuel

----------

## l3u

Wozu gibt's Netzwerkkarten für 5 € und Crossover-Twisted-Pair-Kabel?

----------

## manuels

naja, ich hab hier nen alten laptop der keine netzwerkkarte hat.

und die pcmcia-karten sind nicht so richtig billig...

----------

## Dr. Nein

Anschienend braucht man dafür besondere Kabel. Bei einer Google-Suche nach "usb netzwerk" kommt man (u.a.) hier hin.

Wie das mit der Treiberunterstützung in Linux aussieht hab ich allerdings ka.

----------

## think4urs11

 *manuels wrote:*   

> Moin,
> 
> ich hab gerade mal ein bisschen nachgedacht/rumgespinnt und bin auf folgende Idee gekommen:
> 
> Wer hat nicht zig USB-Kabel zuhause rumliegen? Kann man nicht einfach zwei zerschneiden und jeweils ein Ende (die Seite, die in den Rechner kommt) mit dem anderen verbinden und das ganze zur Datenübertragung nutzen?
> ...

 

So einfach ist das nicht. Usb erfordert in einer Kommunikation einen Host der die Führung übernimmt und einen der zuhört. Zwei Hosts am gleichen USB-Bus ist nicht möglich.

Daher gibt es für solche Zwecke spezielle Kabel die sich beiden angeschlossenen Hosts gegenüber als Client ausgeben und die Verbindungen dann quasi bridgen. In der Mitte des Kabels steckt dazu etwas Elektronik.

Geräte die host sein können sind Typ A (Stecker), Geräte die peripheral sein können Typ B.

Es gibt inzwischen auch sowas wie USB-OTG (on the go). Geräte die OTG-fähig sind können beide Rollen einnehmen. Nützlich z.B. im Fall 'Kamera diekt an Drucker'. Die Kamera würde hier die Hostrolle einnehmen.

 *manuels wrote:*   

> naja, ich hab hier nen alten laptop der keine netzwerkkarte hat.
> 
> und die pcmcia-karten sind nicht so richtig billig...

 

ca. 20-25 .

----------

## manuels

 *Quote:*   

> Usb erfordert in einer Kommunikation einen Host der die Führung übernimmt und einen der zuhört. Zwei Hosts am gleichen USB-Bus ist nicht möglich. 

 

Ja schon, aber wenn ich einen eigenen treiber dafür programmiere, sodass ein computer die slave-rolle übernimmt (sollte doch technisch möglich sein), müsste es doch auch so klappen.

mir ist schon klar, dass ich nicht das 0815-protokoll nehmen kann, aber was spricht dagegen?

----------

## think4urs11

 *manuels wrote:*   

> mir ist schon klar, dass ich nicht das 0815-protokoll nehmen kann, aber was spricht dagegen?

 

Die simple Tatsache das die verbauten USB-Chips in PCs das einfach nicht hergeben?

----------

## manuels

meinst du nicht, dass ich auf low-level direkt auf den port schreiben kann, ohne das usb-protokoll nutzen zu müssen?

kann sein (ich bin da nicht 100%ig in der materie). wie sicher bist du dir da?

----------

## think4urs11

Sicher genug um mir wegen 25 keinen großen Kopf darüber zu machen.

Schon gar nicht da Treiberentwicklung alles andere als trivial ist, selbst wenn es denn physikalisch überhaupt möglich wäre.

----------

## misterjack

also selber einen treiber schreiben ist ja wahnwitzig, wenn es diese kabel schon für 10  gibt  :Wink: 

aber bei 8 Mbit/s würde ich die 25 für Pcmcia Karte investieren, wo man 100 Mbit hat  :Wink: 

----------

## think4urs11

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> also selber einen treiber schreiben ist ja wahnwitzig, wenn es diese kabel schon für 10  gibt 
> 
> aber bei 8 Mbit/s würde ich die 25 für Pcmcia Karte investieren, wo man 100 Mbit hat 

 

8??

Und 100MBit auch nur bei Cardbus/Expresscard, bei 16Bit PCMCIA kannst du das vergessen (wie so oft in der Theorie ja, in der Praxis gilt eher >10MBit)  :Wink: 

----------

## manuels

 *Quote:*   

> also selber einen treiber schreiben ist ja wahnwitzig, wenn es diese kabel schon für 10  gibt

 

naja, mach mir halt nur ein paar theoretische gedanken...

----------

## Ampheus

Ich hatte auch de öfteren "revolutionäre" Gedanken, welche sich jedoch als sinnlos erwisen, da es meistens etwas (zumindest) besseres gab. Was liegt dir denn so sehr an dem USB-Netzwerk? ich persönlich nutze USB, aber mehr auch nicht, weil ich den bus zwar als einen Fortschritt betrachte aber insgeheim denke: "Das war schon vor Jahren möglich". Naja ich geh höchstens so weit, dass ich stinknormale Netzwerkkabel mal zusammenfrickel, aber mehr war bei mir bis jetzt nicht nötig und ich meine 10/100/1000 ist doch ganz annehmbar, auch wenn man bei nem alten laptop da mal ~20  latzen muss. Falls die Datenmengen aber wirklich so gravierend hoch sein sollten, würde ich mir Gedanken machen, ob nicht ein neues Laptop fällig wäre oder eine DVD zum "schnellen" brennen der Daten.

----------

## mathes.s

Hi,

ich hatte mal ein Epox Board vor 3 oder 4 Jahren das konnte so was. Aber dazu war auf dem Board ein extra Chip verlötet und man brauchte noch einen Treiber, den es natürlich nur für Win gab. So richtig schnell war es auch nicht. 

mfg Mathes

----------

## manuels

 *Quote:*   

> Was liegt dir denn so sehr an dem USB-Netzwerk?

 

wie gesagt, habe keine NIC am laptop   :Embarassed: 

----------

## l3u

Serielle/Parallele Schnittstelle? Da gab's doch früher mal so Verbindungskabel ...

----------

## think4urs11

 *manuels wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Was liegt dir denn so sehr an dem USB-Netzwerk? 
> 
> wie gesagt, habe keine NIC am laptop  

 

wie gesagt ein (funktionierendes) Host-2-Host Kabel mit nötiger Elektronik kostet 10-15, eine PCMCIA 10/100 Karte 20-25.

Ersteres spart ca 10, letzteres funktioniert (auch mit mehr als 2 Geräten ohne 'umstöpseln')  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## manuels

immer diese prakmatiker

ich weiss, dass es nicht teuer ist und die pcmcia-karte ist bereits bestellt.

trotzdem interessiert mich die machbarkeit...   :Razz: 

----------

## think4urs11

 *manuels wrote:*   

> immer diese pragmatiker

 

Berufskrankheit bei Admins   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## oscarwild

Ich schlage mich gerade bei einem Kundenprojekt mit ähnlichen Problem herum...

@manuels: Master- und Slaveverhalten sind bei USB in Hardware gegossen, da nutzt der beste Treiber nichts. Es gibt übrigens aber auch USB-Controller, die sowohl Master- als auch Slave-Funktion konfiguriert werden können (einige PDAs besitzen solche, um als Slave am PC zu hängen, und als Master z.B an einem USB-Drucker).

 *manuels wrote:*   

> meinst du nicht, dass ich auf low-level direkt auf den port schreiben kann, ohne das usb-protokoll nutzen zu müssen? 

 

Man _kann_ an jedem beliebigen Portpin "von Hand" klimpern. Auf diese Art und Weise kann man theoretisch auch gleich versuchen, eine Ethernet-Schnittstelle zu emulieren. Es empfiehlt sich aber aufgrund CPU-Last nicht, wenn man mit mehr als ein paar KHz klimpern muss. Bei Bussystemen, die harte Timinganfoderungen besitzen, scheidet so ein Vorgehen spätestens dann aus, wenn ein vernünftiges Multitasking-OS verwendet werden soll.

Die Spezialkabel, die Dr. Nein schon erwähnt hatte, gibts für ca. 50 Euro (z.B. Belkin Host2Host-Kabel), und sind nicht ganz unproblematisch, vor allem wenn mehrere Betriebsysteme verwendet werden - einige laufen unter Linux nicht, einige laufen unter Linux spitzenmäßig (z.B. das besagte Belkin-Kabel), zicken dafür aber unter Windows herum... kommt also auch stark auf die Rechnerlandschaft an.

Alternative: Kauf Dir einfach zwei Blauzahn-USB-Sticks a 10 Euro   :Wink: 

----------

## manuels

<non-irony>

oscarwild:

ahh, das war ja mal eine kompetente antwort.

ich seh nun ein, dass es doch keinen sinn hat obwohl es möglich wäre...

danke!

</non-irony>

----------

## theche

wenn du vielleicht firewire hast kannst du die geräte ohne zusatzhardware (nur kabel ohne elektronik) zusammenstöpseln.

----------

## manuels

hmm feuerkabel & blauzahn sind viel zu "neu".

hab hier einen ca 6 jahre alten laptop und einen 4 jahre alten pc...  :Embarassed: 

(ja, ich muss mein auto wie fred feuerstein selber beschleunigen...   :Wink: 

----------

## theche

dann nullmodemkabel  :Smile:  ich hab soeins sogar noch rumfliegen, braucht man tatsächlich manchmal noch. allerdings ist meins seriell, macht also nicht so viel spaß.

----------

